# coal-eating microbes



## Estrellita_

Hola, tengo una gran duda respecto de esta frase: coal-eating microbes.

Entiendo lo que quiere decir pero me cuesta darle su equivalente en español. La opción menos feliz es: Microbios que se alimentan de carbón.  No me gusta esta opción porque es muy extensa. Está claro que el inglés suele ser más breve que el español, en la mayoría de los casos.
Agradecería alguien que sea más experimentado que yo me diera una sugerencia.
Muchas gracias.

Estrellita_


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Estrellita!*


My suggestion is as follows:

"digestión de carbón por los microbios".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo creo que "microbios que se alimentan de carbón" es correcto, por largo que sea. No se me ocurre una manera mejor de decirlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Estrellita_

Thanks, Benzene. Interesting suggestion. =)

Gracias, Ilialluna. Sí, fue la primera opción aunque también se me ha ocurrido otra: "microbios come-carbón" como resultado de estar investigando un poco sobre el tema. 

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

That's a nice concise option. I don't know how it sounds to Spanish natives, but we English speakers are all for succinctness


----------



## Estrellita_

Thanks, k-in-sc. Just trying to be a little bit "creative".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Si bien no será un término supercientífico, *rock-eating microbes* aparece en español como _microbios come-rocas_, así que tu adaptación de _microbios come-carbón_, por analogía, quizás pueda funcionar. 
Ojo que en general esa traducción aparece más bien en noticias generales de divulgación, nunca la leí en algún artículo "serio", así que dependerá del uso que quieras darle.

_Carbonófagos_ me encanta, pero el problema es que no queda claro si se alimentan de carbón o carbono (just kidding...)


----------



## Estrellita_

Gracias por tu contribución, Hakuna Matata. La verdad que mi opción de "come-carbón" surgió de haber leido en revistas de divulgación cientifica, sobre todo online, algunos artículos con este tipo de fraseo. Así que supongo que puede llegar a funcionar, no he tenido un "rechazo" a mi elección, asi que creo tuvo aceptación. 
Y "carbonófagos" es otra opción interesante. =)
Saludos.

Estrellita_


----------



## k-in-sc

Hakuna Matata said:


> _Carbonófagos_ me encanta, pero el problema es que no queda claro si se alimentan de carbón o carbono (just kidding...)


 Well, since you mention it, could you clarify whether "carbón" is always "coal" and "carbono" is always "carbon," or whether both can be "carbon," or what :-S. (Not to mention "charcoal"!)


----------



## LeoLeo9

Yes, Carbón is coal, and carbono is the chemical element, carbon, but coal is made of carbon...


----------



## Estrellita_

As far as I have read on the matter, "carbón" is "coal" and "carbono" is "carbon".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

k-in-sc said:


> could you clarify whether "carbón" is always "coal" and "carbono" is always "carbon," or whether both can be "carbon," or what :-S. (Not to mention "charcoal"!)



Coincido con *LeoLeo9* y *Estrellita*.

As far as I know:

*coal*: carbón fósil, de origen vegetal, que se extrae por procedimientos de minería. P. ej: antracita, lignito, grafito....
*charcoal*: carbón vegetal, mayormente producido por el hombre, de épocas recientes. El que usamos para hacer nuestros deliciosos asados, y que en USA también suelen usar cuando no hacen sus _barbacoas_ con esos deplorables quemadores de gas   
*carbon*: carbono, símbolo químico *C*, número atómico 6, peso atómico 12 coma algo...

O sea: *carbon* no es _carbón_ ni *coal* es _carbono_.

Por las dudas aclaro que _carbonófagos_ es una palabra que acabo de inventar. El "chiste" pretendió ser que, de acuerdo a las peculiaridades del español, tanto un organismo que se alimente de _carbón_ como de _carbono_ recibiría ese mismo nombre, porque en el caso de _carbón_ hace falta agregar la _o_ de transición y queda igual a _carbono_.

Un mal chiste, anyway. 

Odio explicar mis chistes


----------



## Estrellita_

Ok, Hanuka Matata. Nos has iluminado.

No hay que explicar los chistes porque se pierde la chispa que tiene. =)

Mis dudas ya están aclaradas. Agradezco a todos los que han dado sus sugerencias y explicaciones.

Saludos a todos.

Estrellita_


----------

